# Sauvagei Checkerborad and Yellow Rock Kribensis



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

what's the difference between these 2 Sauvagei Checkerboard and Yellow Rock Kribensis?
which has more red color? any pictures

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Haplochromis sauvagei was formerly called Paralabidochromis sp. "rock kribensis". The color varies a bit depending upon the collection location. The bright yellow rock kribs are from Mwanza Gulf. A happy male shows more red.

Here are mine:
http://african-cichlid.com/YellowRockKrib.htm

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

wow kevin

they look very nice i will say they are comparable to P.nyerreri ruti island.
will a single male color up in a all male tank? and can they be mix with Astatotilapia latifasciata?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts

some questions about rock kribs. i search from internet and it seems rock kribs has many variations??? :-?

this one has horizontal strips and looks very yellow 









this one looks great like a P.nyerreri. my type of fish :thumb: 









so which ones are the real deal?
because i am going to import from europe via a local LFS. i do not want to be disappointed... because i have a bad experience when i imported P.nyerreri ruti sometime ago. they are very poor looking fishes...

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

johnchor said:


> some questions about rock kribs. i search from internet and it seems rock kribs has many variations??? :-?
> 
> this one has horizontal strips and looks very yellow
> this one looks great like a P.nyerreri. my type of fish
> ...


Both pictures are good examples of what the rock kribs look like. The checkerboard pattern or the horizontal stripes will appear based upon the mood of the fish. Pundamilia nyererei never shows a checkerboard pattern, so I can't see what makes you think the second picture looks like a nyererei.
Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello kevin,

thanks for advice again.
so am i right to say the two pictures are the same fish just that the color is based on the mood swing? 
yes i mean the red color on the 2nd picture of the rock krib is really really good.

they look much RED and better then my last batch of so called "Europe import P.nyererei ruti island" ...those last batch ruti i have looks like peacock females...lolx


----------

